

The Apple Watch pays for itself if you make more than $23,500/year - rogueleaderr
http://rogueleaderr.com/post/113241632623/if-you-earn-23-500-year-the-apple-watch-pays-for

======
tuleelk
Well, I guess I have some work to do then :(

